# Que faites-vous?



## Lived Eht (14 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir tout d'abord,

Depuis le temps que je suis sur ce forum à lire de multiples discussions, une question me vient à l'esprit: 
Quel métier exercez-vous? (qui ait un rapport avec votre utilisation du Macintosh)

Je suis moi-même étudiant et tout ce que je fais avec mon Mac c'est du pur loisir (video, image, son) mais c'est une chose que je compte développer par la suite avec peut-être un métier comme le votre. Alors si je peux avoir la contribution de chacun, ça me donnerait peut-être des idées. 


A vous...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi, je suis chômeur professionnel. Et le rapport avec mon Mac est que je m'en sers pour mes recherches de travail.


----------



## La mouette (14 Novembre 2005)

Moi volatile hurlant, collectioneur compulsif de Mac et de mobiles en tout genres. 

Je pourrais en dire plus après...mon rdv....:mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

il me semblait que dans le profil de chaqu'un , il y avait "profession"....non?


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)

mon boulot n'a rien à voire avec un ordinateur qul qu'li soit...

et pis j'ai pas de mac


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Novembre 2005)

Mon Mac, c'est pour la maison uniquement: courrier, Internet, musique, photo, vidéo, jeux, et quelques applis spécifiques pour des hobbies plus particuliers.

Au boulot, c'est 95% PC + 5% stations de travail, et 90% Windows + 10% Unix. 0% de Mac. Mon métier, c'est de développer des outils d'expert (généralement des logiciels) en rapport avec le domaine d'activité de mon entreprise (pas de pub).

Un Mac à la maison, ça a été pour moi le moyen de laisser le travail à la porte quand je rentre chez moi.


----------



## jojoleretour (14 Novembre 2005)

moi je suis etudiant en droit.... le mac c'est pour etre different des autres  serieux c'est pour le boulot, je ne veux pas que mon travail part en fumée a cause de problmes multiples d'un pc


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

mon rapport avec mon mac est ......tres personnel , curieux va !!!   

mon boulot?    
cadre au smic , responsable d'une franchise vendant des pompes sa te dis?  

il sert a quoi mon mac pour mon boulot?    
abolument a rien, ma boite n'est pas  informatisé


----------



## Lived Eht (14 Novembre 2005)

C'est cool, je sais maintenant ce que vous faites, mais vous n'avez pas tellement répondu à ma question "Quel métier exercez-vous? (qui ait un rapport avec votre utilisation du Macintosh)", c'est-à-dire si vous êtes graphiste, si vous travaillez dans la vidéo, ou bien dans la musique, ou autres...? Autrement dit qui necessite l'utilisation de votre Mac.

Vous dites si je vous embête


----------



## Ti'punch (14 Novembre 2005)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> C'est cool, je sais maintenant ce que vous faites, mais vous n'avez pas tellement répondu à ma question "Quel métier exercez-vous? (qui ait un rapport avec votre utilisation du Macintosh)", c'est-à-dire si vous êtes graphiste, si vous travaillez dans la vidéo, ou bien dans la musique, ou autres...? Autrement dit qui necessite l'utilisation de votre Mac.
> 
> Vous dites si je vous embête




t'es aveugle ou quoi???? :rateau:   

on t'as tous répondu que on a aucun rapport professionnel avec les macs à part les étudiants qui se la pètent avec leurs pbooks


----------



## krystof (14 Novembre 2005)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Vous dites si je vous embête



Tu m'embêtes...


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'embêtes...



mince, grillé.....


----------



## Gwen (14 Novembre 2005)

Je travail dans la Pub, devant un Mac toute la journée


----------



## iKool (14 Novembre 2005)

Je suis analyste informatique
Je bosse sur un PC, j'ai toujours utilisé des PC (études, chez moi, boulot - sauf un Amstrad il y a longtemps), il y a six mois je prennais encore les mac pour des trucs horriblement chers réservés à une sorte d'élite artistique et intellectuelle...






... depuis, je fais partie de l'élite !!!  (et quoi les chevilles ? C'est marqué sous mon pseudo, merci MacGé)


----------



## Arlequin (14 Novembre 2005)

Photographe et dirigeant (j'aime pas trop ce terme mais bon, c'est moins pompeux qu'administrateur non ?) d'un labo photo, mon PB me sert en grande partie aux loisirs car mes machines de tirages ne se sentent bien qu'en réseau PC ! 
Mis à part cela, au taf, il y a quand même un mac pour la retouche et la mise en page......et pour fonctionner en station individuelle lorsque le réseau pc plante !!! 

voilà

à +


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2005)

Je suis schyzophrène, et, rapport avec le mac :
 j'utilise un mac plutôt qu'un PC pour éviter de rajouter de la dépréssion à tendence suicidaire et de la Paranoä par dessus.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (14 Novembre 2005)

Je suis graphiste de choses graphiques qu'on peut faire avec un Mac mais aussi complétement avec un PC mais que je fais sur Mac... et sur PC.....


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2005)

*Fusion*......... Fusionnons..... Fusionnez......... Fusionnent ...  ​    ​


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (20 Novembre 2005)

Infographiste, je fais des pubs, graphiste, je fais des pubs (petit format moyen format et grand format) infographiste,  des pubs, graphiste, encore des pubs,  infographiste je monte les hebos aussi, graphiste, un projet spécial cette semaine: quel format et la résolution, infographiste, je monte un autre journal, graphiste, le grand patron demande la conception d'une carte de Noël, infographiste encore des pubs, graphiste toujours des pubs... 

...Je rêve d'ouvir un petit café à vocation culturelle....


----------



## gKatarn (20 Novembre 2005)

I'm a poor lonesome Trooper :rateau:


----------



## chroukin (20 Novembre 2005)

Etudiant en Ecole Supérieure de Commerce (ça claque hein ) donc j'ai un Mac car il me fallait un portable et que j'ai regardé autonomie et fiabilité, ça m'a renvoyé sur Mac, et puis un PowerBook ça claque bien (il ne faut pas se voiler la face non plus) et le silence de fonctionnement m'a aussi décidé à ne pas investir dans un P4 2,8ghz avec 2 ventilateurs dessous


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

on s'en fout...    :rateau:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (20 Novembre 2005)

je suis étudiant (ah bon ?) et mon Mac me sert à jouer à WoW et à copier des DVD que j'échange contre d'autres DVD au lycée que je copierais par la suite, pour être honnête.
par contre il me sert aussi à remplir mon iPod et à frimer

ben ouais, j'ai quand même le dernier PowerMac G5 2,3 dual core avc 2,5 Go de DDR2 et un écran 20" alors hein&#8230;


----------



## Bouche Dorée (20 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> je suis étudiant (ah bon ?) et mon Mac me sert à jouer à WoW et à copier des DVD que j'échange contre d'autres DVD au lycée que je copierais par la suite, pour être honnête.
> par contre il me sert aussi à remplir mon *iPod et à frimer*
> 
> ben ouais, j'ai quand même le dernier PowerMac G5 2,3 dual core avc 2,5 Go de DDR2 et un écran 20" alors hein&#8230;







et ça va tu t'en sors avec toutes les greluches...qui te courent après grâce à ton Povertruc et tout le toutim...  ?   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> et ça va tu t'en sors avec toutes les greluches...qui te courent après grâce à ton Povertruc et tout le toutim...  ?   :rateau:





la verité sort t'elle d'une bouche dorée  ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> la verité sort t'elle d'une bouche dorée  ?



Une Bouche Fermée conviendrait mieux.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (21 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Une Bouche Fermée conviendrait mieux.



Je la ferme quand je veux... :rateau:


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

Lived Eht a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir tout d'abord,
> 
> Depuis le temps que je suis sur ce forum à lire de multiples discussions, une question me vient à l'esprit:
> Quel métier exercez-vous? (qui ait un rapport avec votre utilisation du Macintosh)
> ...



D'abord, un petit tout dans le bréviaire du parler macgéen, pour y trouver cette définition.


> *Nioube, nioubie*
> De l'anglais _newbee_, nouveau. Le nioube est d'abord reconnaissable au fait qu'il arrive sur le forum en pensant faire découvrir aux autres ce qu'il ont déja vu plusieurs fois.



et ensuite :



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Fusion*......... Fusionnons..... Fusionnez......... Fusionnent ...  ​    ​



Mais aussi 
Ici et là.

Faites moi un plan de fusion...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Faites moi un plan de fusion...



*Nuke !!!*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Je la ferme quand je veux... :rateau:



Certes. Mais surtout, ne te prives pas de ce plaisir.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> ben ouais, j'ai quand même le dernier PowerMac G5 2,3 dual core avc 2,5 Go de DDR2 et un écran 20" alors hein?




*La taille de ton PM*
sert-il à compenser la petitesse de ton ... ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La taille de ton PM*
> sert-il à compenser la petitesse de ton ... ?



C'est souvent le cas... Chez certains, l'ordi a remplacé la bagnole... Curieuse mutation de la beaufitude...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

Diiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnngue çà : quand le purfils intervient, le patoch' réplique dans les 5 minutes et lycée de Versailles... Quelle paire !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

*Et comme on dit chez nous*
jamais  deux sans trois





:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et comme on dit chez nous*
> jamais  deux sans trois
> 
> 
> ...



Je dirai même plus... Jamais teux sans drois!


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

Euuhhhhh, çà fait 5 posts là ... pas 2 ni 3

---
Note : quand je disais qu'ils font une belle paire ces deux-là, des vrais Dupont & Dupond


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est souvent le cas... Chez certains, l'ordi a remplacé la bagnole... Curieuse mutation de la beaufitude...


   Rien que pour pouvoir lire ça, je suis content que le fil n'ait pas été fermé.


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

Ben tu peux le fermer  maintenant


----------



## supermoquette (21 Novembre 2005)

toi t'as acheté un mac mini


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

Pas con !


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> toi t'as acheté un mac mini



Nan, un G5 mono proc - mono core  :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, un G5 mono proc - mono core  :love:


   Mono core caverneux ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

Mais tu vas voir qu'ils vont pas tarder à se comparer le zguègue, ces salopiots!!!  ... :love:


----------



## rezba (21 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu vas voir qu'ils vont pas tarder à se comparer le zguègue, ces salopiots!!!  ... :love:


   Tant qu'ils ne nous mettent pas les photos dans leur signature...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne nous mettent pas les photos dans leur signature...




*J'ai bien une rondelle*
dans ma signature moi...


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

Hein, tu veux te faire péter la rondelle ?


----------



## gKatarn (21 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne nous mettent pas les photos dans leur signature...



Alors voilà un G5 mono 1.8 rev A :





Un G5 bi 2.3 :





Et un G5 quad pour finir :





On est pas avancés pour autant


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne nous mettent pas les photos dans leur signature...



Jesus Marie Youssef©!!! Ce serait d'un vulgaiiiiiiiiiiiiiire!!!    ... Alors qu'une guirlande de tofs de matos... :love:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (21 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La taille de ton PM*
> sert-il à compenser la petitesse de ton ... ?



alors 
UN : j'ai bossé pour me payer cet ordi
DEUX : je n'avais pas changé de Mac depui fort fort longtemps (+ de 5 ans)

alors je ne tolèrerais pas de tels propos


----------



## la(n)guille (21 Novembre 2005)

et tu as bossé dans quoi???  

c'était quand même la question initiale.... :rateau:


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'ils ne nous mettent pas les photos *de leur truc en plume*...dans leur signature...





 :rateau: ...  manquerait plus que ça...


----------



## toys (22 Novembre 2005)

je suis un intermitant sans droit (qui n'est plus inscrit au acdic depuis 6 mois  )

je suis aussi formateur en mao et animateur socio culturelle 

a quoi qui sert mon mac !
si tu veut donné des bécane a des jeune pour qu'il fasse de la M.A.O et que tu veux pas passé 3 heure par jour a déplanté les bécannes car il on fait les cons prend du mac et en plus ta une bonne raison de pas leur donné de copie de tes logicielle tes sur mac


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Nan, un G5 mono proc - mono core  :love:



Tu ne serais pas monomaniaque toi par hasard ?  



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La taille de ton PM*
> sert-il à compenser la petitesse de ton ... ?



Moi j'ai un petit Mac et mon surnom, c'est Rocco Siffredi.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un petit Mac et mon surnom, c'est Rocco Siffredi.




:mouais:... toujours les yeux plus gros que le ventre...!!!   :rateau:  

Ça va les chevilles ? pas trop enflées ce matin...?


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les chevilles ? pas trop enflées ce matin...?




Si ce n'est que les chevilles....:mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:... toujours les yeux plus gros que le ventre...!!!   :rateau:
> Ça va les chevilles ? pas trop enflées ce matin...?




*Pas de sa faute*
il a zéro à l'½il gauche et un à celui de droite.







 
:hein:


----------



## Fondug (22 Novembre 2005)

Moi chui comme Diane Dufresne, j'fais mon possible...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai un petit Mac et mon surnom, c'est Rocco Siffredi.



Duck dick!


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau au *Corse obsédé*._


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Duck dick!




*Et Moby*
tu crois qu'il en a une grosse ?

Nan, parce que Mobydick, ça me met la puce à l'oreille...




 
:hein:


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

Puce à l'oreille vaut mieux que plume dans le cul


----------



## juju palavas (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Puce à l'oreille vaut mieux que plume dans le cul



ou le contraire ??,


----------



## Bouche Dorée (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Puce à l'oreille vaut mieux que plume dans le cul





Tu crois...?   vraiment ???  :rateau:   










Photo de: W. Hoffacker


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

Spiderman avec une plume dans le cul


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Spiderman avec une plume dans le cul



c'est une contrepèterie???


----------



## gKatarn (22 Novembre 2005)

Oui : Spiderman avec une clu*m*e dans le *p*ul


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Novembre 2005)

au fait, c'était quoi déja ce thread???  :rateau:


----------



## Le_iPodeur (22 Novembre 2005)

à mettre des bières en rayon dans un supermarché l'été
et j'ai apris à la fin de ma deuxième saison que man patron avait un iMac G4 20"
je lui ai passé quelques truc et fait quelques dépannages divers : je suis quasi certain que je vais être repris l'été prochain
véridique !


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Live machin... a dit:
			
		

> Que faites-vous?



je reviens...


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> à mettre des bières en rayon dans un supermarché l'été
> et j'ai apris à la fin de ma deuxième saison que man patron avait un iMac G4 20"
> je lui ai passé quelques truc et fait quelques dépannages divers : je suis quasi certain que je vais être repris l'été prochain
> véridique !



Tu peux me faire des prix sur les bières ??? :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et Moby*
> tu crois qu'il en a une grosse ?
> 
> Nan, parce que Mobydick, ça me met la puce à l'oreille...
> ...



Mobydick, c'est pas une fille ?  

Et Dick Rivers, il en a une grosse ?


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Une grosse banane ouais  (y'a un jeu de mot là dedans pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris  )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Une grosse banane ouais  (y'a un jeu de mot là dedans pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris  )



Ce n'est pas de sa banane dont je parlais.


----------



## chroukin (23 Novembre 2005)

Tu parlais de son régime ? (autre jeu de mot, je suis super fort ce soir )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Bouche Dorée a dit:
			
		

> :rateau: ...  manquerait plus que ça...






hooooooo !!!!!!!    

comment oses tu deformer le propos d'un violet ??????


----------



## Bouche Dorée (23 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> hooooooo !!!!!!!
> 
> comment oses tu déformer le propos d'un violet ??????






 :rateau:  ... ben dans le genre métaphore...  ça le fait...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je reviens...



Ah, super


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (27 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et Moby*
> tu crois qu'il en a une grosse ?
> 
> Nan, parce que Mobydick, ça me met la puce à l'oreille...
> ...





Une grosse puce à l'oreille


----------



## NeigeBleue1 (5 Décembre 2005)

Je retourne voir ce qu'il y a à  la télé...


----------



## toys (6 Décembre 2005)

les forum se vide alors je charge mes foto's sur flick'r sa occupe ma ligne internet.


----------



## chroukin (6 Décembre 2005)

Allez va donc faire dormir ton ordinateur plutôt que de le forcer à travailler


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Allez va donc faire dormir ton ordinateur plutôt que de le forcer à travailler



*Va donc dormir*
plutôt que de foutre de la bière sur ton trackpad...


----------



## chroukin (9 Décembre 2005)

C'est réparé  

Enfin ça a séché


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Va donc dormir*
> plutôt que de foutre de la bière sur ton trackpad...




Tiens, v'la qu'un Gamer vient de mourir apres avoir joué durant 10 jours et 10 nuits d'affilées...
quel con....


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2005)

Le Gamerz de base est parfois très concentré sur son jeu favori, au point d'en perdre tout repère


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Le Gamerz de base est parfois très concentré sur son jeu favori, au point d'en perdre tout repère




Kler!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> je suis étudiant (ah bon ?) et mon Mac me sert à jouer à WoW et à copier des DVD que j'échange contre d'autres DVD au lycée que je copierais par la suite, pour être honnête.
> par contre il me sert aussi à remplir mon iPod et à frimer
> 
> ben ouais, j'ai quand même le dernier PowerMac G5 2,3 dual core avc 2,5 Go de DDR2 et un écran 20" alors hein?



Ben dis donc, y'a des étudiants qu'ont des sous quand même....


----------



## semac (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, je reviens pour la première fois depuis de très longue semaines sur MacG !:love: 

ça mérite une tournée de coups de boule ça non  :love:


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2005)

Rien senti


----------



## semac (9 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Rien senti


 la machine veut pas


----------



## gKatarn (9 Décembre 2005)

Impuissant  !!!


----------



## Le_iPodeur (9 Décembre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Ben dis donc, y'a des étudiants qu'ont des sous quand même....




tut tut tut !
d'abord j'ai payé 50 % de mon ordi en me cassant le dos pour mettre des bières en rayon
ensuite euh... ben ma mère-grand est super sympa


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> tut tut tut !
> d'abord j'ai payé 50 % de mon ordi en me cassant le dos pour mettre des bières en rayon
> ensuite euh... ben ma mère-grand est super sympa



C'est bien pour çà que je regretterai toute ma vie de ne jamais avoir connu mes grands parents..


----------



## chroukin (10 Décembre 2005)

S'ils te manquent pour les sous qu'ils auraient pû te donner... 



Sinon le trackpad force sur le côté gauche  

Trop de bière tue la bière... heu le trackpad 

Sinon j'ai rien senti non plus


----------



## toys (10 Décembre 2005)

je fume une derniere clope et je vais me couché la tête dans les étoiles.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (10 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je fume une derniere clope et je vais me couché la tête dans les étoiles.



*Merde alors*
t'es vachement grand !


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2005)

Bah moi je vais aller manger (je sais tout le monde s'en fout) Bon appétit à tous


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je vais aller manger (je sais tout le monde s'en fout) Bon appétit à tous



absolument pas 

nous sommes ravis pour toi


----------



## joubichou (10 Décembre 2005)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je vais aller manger (je sais tout le monde s'en fout) Bon appétit à tous


ouais ça nous intéresse ce que tu fais j'ai deux loques


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> S'ils te manquent pour les sous qu'ils auraient pû te donner... :



Fort sincèrement non et pour deux raisons :
- Ils avaient pas de sous déjà pour eux :hein:
- Ils n'ont pas cherché à me connaître  

Je ne parlais pas vraiment de "ces gens là" mais de ce que j'imagine, certainement idéalement, être de "vrais" grands-parents, pratiquant une sorte de solidarité intergénérationnelle. Je crois que c'est ton cas sans vouloir m'avancer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

il a devié ce thread où je me trompe?  

le sujet initial n'etait pas 
"vous faite quoi dans la vie avec votre mac".....ou un truc comme cela?  

ben sinon moi ......là je glandouille !!!


----------



## elKBron (10 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il a devié ce thread où je me trompe?
> 
> le sujet initial n'etait pas
> "vous faite quoi dans la vie avec votre mac".....ou un truc comme cela?
> ...


ah ben bravo ! tu ne reponds meme pas au vrai theme du thread


----------



## gKatarn (11 Décembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> il a devié ce thread où je me trompe?



Au Bar Macg, un sujet dévier ? Noooooooooooon, çà se saurait si c'était possible :love:


----------



## toys (11 Décembre 2005)

le petit film du soir avant d'aller faire dodo.
quoi que dodo je sais pas pour quand sa vas être.


----------



## Le_iPodeur (11 Décembre 2005)

ben je viens de me lever et là je vais WoWer (du verbe WoWer : jouer à WoW)


----------

